# Audio / Video >  Betamax Player

## Inese

Meklēju Betamax Player, iegādei vai nomai. Varbūt kāds var palīdzēt?

----------


## tornislv

Betamax, Betacam, Betacam SP vai DigiBeta? *Betamax* Latvijā varētu būt problēmas atrast. Vismaz es gadus 20 neesmu redzējis.

----------

